# dog ate pistachio shells - blood tinged vomit this morning



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Yup, a nut-loving dog lives here as well as messy, forgetful boys who left a small bowl of pistachios in the shell as well as empty shells at dog height.

Awoke this morning to crunched up shells all over! Dog did not want to eat - went out, ate grass, came back in and vomited up a very small amount of vomit that had a slight red tint to it.

Not eating is not unusual for her - she eats when she wants but not always.

Anything I need to do other than watch her and hope for the best?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Were they the red died ones like you used to see, or were they the undied tan ones?

If they were the tan ones, check her gums. Could be she cut them on the shells. The shells could damage her intestines though.

They aren't poisonous to a dog, but being sharp jagged edges is the real damage. The fact she wanted to eat some grass says they have at least irritated her stomach. I'd keep a really close eye on her and look for any more blood out of either end, and if you see any, get her to a vet.


----------

